
Why coding your own makes you a better developer - dannymoerkerke
https://medium.com/@dannymoerkerke/why-coding-your-own-makes-you-a-better-developer-5c53439c5e4a
======
dannymoerkerke
Here's the correct link without paywall:
[https://medium.com/@dannymoerkerke/why-coding-your-own-
makes...](https://medium.com/@dannymoerkerke/why-coding-your-own-makes-you-a-
better-
developer-5c53439c5e4a?source=friends_link&sk=86f893a87f23d1e87ac699e68e87b896)

